# The Pemmican I am going to make.



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have been planning on making my first pemmican and have been watching a lot of how to video's but this one here seems the most thorough to me. I am going to add mango and blueberries I have dried. So check this out and let me know before I make it. I also would like to add some seasoning to the dried meats to make it a little more palpable since I have heard several say when you were starving it would work but the taste isn't that great. I would like some taste also. Anyway. What do you think of this recipe.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

I'm not sure how you use pemmican, do you use it as a meat base for some other dish? If you add mango and/or blueberries are you committing a flavor that you may not want when the time comes. ie., mango beef stew


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

It was used as a forever type food by the indians and they used fruit in for the nutritional value. You can make a soup or eat as a bar.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Whatever spices other than salt and pepper you use, make sure there is no oil content in them.

Your hardtack is a better bet for long term storage.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I am thinking about adding some dill, pepper and salt and maybe a little garlic I dried. I also am not planning on having it around for years, but think it would last. I love the flavor of mango and think that will help also.

I like how fine he makes it which would make it easier to chew.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice to see you experimenting with this stuff. Good information to have and a refresher course for a lot of us.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Megamom134 said:


> It was used as a forever type food by the *indians *and they used fruit in for the nutritional value. You can make a soup or eat as a bar.


One question; Dot or Feather?

Good luck with the food prep!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm concerned about the temperature he is dehydrating that uncured meat! The ground meat at that temp is insane.



> What temp does botulism grow?
> botulinum spores; the higher the pH, the greater the level of heat needed. A second important factor affecting the growth and toxin production is temperature. Proteolytic types grow between 55 and 122 degrees F, with most rapid growth occurring at 95 degrees F.


----------



## Mrs. Spork (Jan 30, 2017)

Slippy said:


> One question; Dot or Feather?
> 
> Good luck with the food prep!


Feather... https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pemmican#:~:text=Pemmican is a mixture of,, "fat, grease".

Sent from my LM-G850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I always thought it likened to slim jims, only less oily. let us know how it turns out. I also vote for sage, thyme and rosemary.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Let us make this too. 
https://www.newlifeonahomestead.com/making-authentic-biltong/


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

All the temps I have seem to dehydrate the meat say that low. Because it is dried to brittle condition low and slow I think most likely it will be safe. I would do higher for jerky but I wouldn't be doing it as long as you do for pemmican meat.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/ct_index Ok, now I am thinking I might preheat my meat to get it up to temp. All the recipes state it needs to be that low to be successful though. I think I will do more fact checking. I can't afford the meat until my next check anyway.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Umm no!


> Megamom134 said:
> 
> 
> > All the temps I have seem to dehydrate the meat say that low. Because it is dried to brittle condition low and slow I think most likely it will be safe. I would do higher for jerky but I wouldn't be doing it as long as you do for pemmican meat.





Megamom134 said:


> https://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/porta...at-preparation/jerky-and-food-safety/ct_index Ok, now I am thinking I might preheat my meat to get it up to temp. All the recipes state it needs to be that low to be successful though. I think I will do more fact checking. I can't afford the meat until my next check anyway.


Ah yeah... I always get meat to be dehydrated to 160 internal temp then you can dehydrate at a lower temp for the remainder of the dehydration time needed to remove the moisture Any less and you put anyone who eats it at risk.
Don't believe everything you see on the www.

Told ya so!
From your link-


> After heating to 160 °F or 165 °F, maintaining a constant dehydrator temperature of 130 to 140 °F during the drying process is important because:
> 
> the process must be fast enough to dry food before it spoils; and
> it must remove enough water that microorganisms are unable to grow.
> ...


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I have now gone back and searched for pemmican done wrong and see a lot about the addition of fruits making it less shelve stable and now see several videos on cooking it at a higher temp. I have decided now, this week at least and it is all subject to change, that I will do 2 batches, one with the fruits and seasoning which will be used this summer on our camping trips and kept in the freezer until then since I don't want to spoil expensive meat. The other batch I will do with just the salt added to the end when mixing in the tallow and I will be doing it at a higher temp in my oven instead of the dehydrator. That should last a long time. To really do it like the indians used to I could fill up a gut casing and then cover it in more suet and let it age. I don't really care about it being authentic, just that it doesn't kill us. I can always add seasoning to it when I make it into a soup with the 2nd batch.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Your welcome!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My husband always says I over think things but I like to make sure I am doing it right before I start. On a fixed income I can't afford mistakes. So I tend to research things for quite awhile before I commit. Better safe then sorry.


----------

